# Effekte in Illustrator (Vektorzeichnung oder Bitmapgrafik)



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage. Wenn ich in Illustrator auf eine Grafik den Weichzeicheneffekt anwende habe ich dann eigentlich noch eine Vektorgrafik oder wird das dann partiell zu einer Bitmapgrafik?

Gruß


----------



## janoc (31. Oktober 2007)

Würde jetzt 'mal intuitiv auf Pixelgrafik tippen ... die Grundform bleibt zwar vorerst als Vektor erhalten, aber wenn Du das "Aussehen umwandelst" gibts in der Pfadansicht nur noch den Begrenzungsrahmen ...


----------

